# Delta 36-650



## dscable (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello all! I have lurked for awhile and just decided to join

I have an opportunity to pick up a Delta 36-650 (seller says that the motor is seized) from Craigslist for $50. It has the stamped wings (unfortunately), but looks to be in decent shape. I'm interested in it if for no other reason than to see is the stock fence on that saw will bolt on to my vintage craftsman 3hp 10" 113.***x contractor saw. 

My questions are.....anyone have any experience with this particular saw? Is it hard or expensive to pick up a compatible motor if the stock motor really is bad? I assume that stock fence has to be better than the stock fence on my old craftsman. OR....I wonder if my 1.5hp 115v motor on my craftsman would fit this saw.....

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

after Edison died . . . electric motors got more or less "standardized" 

the design / bolt-up patterns / etc goes by a "frame number" - and before everybody goes totally bonkers, yes this is an oversimplification but it's someplace for the OP to start.

first ref I found, there are others...see
http://www.mdisales.com/worldwide-electric-motors/nema-guide.html

the data is often on the nameplate. if it is, you can almost source a new motor "in the blind"
if it is not, you'll need to take it off and pay a visit to a local shop that can recognize it and recommend a replacement.

getting the right hp and right frame (for mounting) is about 99.4% of the issue - rotation direction and shaft size is next.
rpm is next but most run 34xx to 36xx and frankly, you can use anything close.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If they are both contractor style saws then the motors are likely interchangeable, shouldn't take long looking at the saw to determine if it is possible.


----------



## dscable (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks Guys. I appreciate the responses and the link.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

IIRC, the 36-650 is a right tilt saw that requires a motor that spins CCW. The Cman 113s are left tilt and spin CW. The motors would have to be reversible to be interchangeable.

With that said, the 36-650 is worth easily more than $50. Buy it! If the motor runs, it's probably worth close to $100. The fence, leg stand, wings, miter gauge, switch, guard, motor mount, guard bracket, etc., all have some value. Plus, it was a decent contractor saw. With a decent blade and good alignment, it should work well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's a direct drive motor I would make sure a replacement motor is available before considering it. It's often difficult to get parts from Delta and I suspect the owner found he couldn't get a motor.


----------



## dscable (Sep 8, 2016)

notskot said:


> IIRC, the 36-650 is a right tilt saw that requires a motor that spins CCW. The Cman 113s are left tilt and spin CW. The motors would have to be reversible to be interchangeable.
> 
> With that said, the 36-650 is worth easily more than $50. Buy it! If the motor runs, it's probably worth close to $100. The fence, leg stand, wings, miter gauge, switch, guard, motor mount, guard bracket, etc., all have some value. Plus, it was a decent contractor saw. With a decent blade and good alignment, it should work well.


Very helpful response! I appreciate that. After doing some research, I found the same information about the motors. I'm picking the saw up today, like you said, it's well worth the $50. If nothing else, I'll steal the fence off of it and put it on the Cman (it still has the stock fence and it is terrible) until I can afford the T3 or Vega.

Steve - It's not a direct drive, it's a belt driven contractor saw. The owner inherited it with a home purchase and does not have a use for it.

Nice forum you guys have here, I think I'll stick around for a bit. Thanks again!


----------



## dscable (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't believe it. 

I picked up the saw and brought it home. The guy thought the motor was seized, so I took it off the saw and thought I would give the pulley a turn by hand....yep, seized up tight...then I grabbed the channel locks, thinking what the heck can't hurt it. Sure enough it broke free and spun easily. Hung it back on the saw and plugged it in and it took off running. The top needs cleaned up and the motor needs a new pulley (it's plastic and it's cracked) and belt, and I think the switch is bad because it comes on as soon as I plug it in no matter if the switch is off or on. But, I think I just got lucky and scored a 36-650 for $50.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

dscable said:


> I don't believe it.
> 
> I picked up the saw and brought it home. The guy thought the motor was seized, so I took it off the saw and thought I would give the pulley a turn by hand....yep, seized up tight...then I grabbed the channel locks, thinking what the heck can't hurt it. Sure enough it broke free and spun easily. Hung it back on the saw and plugged it in and it took off running. The top needs cleaned up and the motor needs a new pulley (it's plastic and it's cracked) and belt, and I think the switch is bad because it comes on as soon as I plug it in no matter if the switch is off or on. But, I think I just got lucky and scored a 36-650 for $50.


Lucky. no kidding!


----------



## dscable (Sep 8, 2016)

FrankC said:


> Lucky. no kidding!



Yeah - Really lucky! Where is the best website to source a motor pulley? anybody know?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup.*

Grizzly, or Grainger. Home depot may have some also. Ace hardware locally here has them as well.Ebay for sure....


----------

